# Free climbing free fall



## NebClimber (Jun 15, 2004)

Interesting story:

I moved to a little town in Nebraska. Got a call from a guy who wanted a tree removed. He told me he trimmed/removed trees for 30 years, until he "fell" out of the business.

Upon further discussion, I learned this guy free climbed for 30 years. This was his side job. He worked for $25/hour. One day 7 years ago he was 14' feet up in an apple tree and passed out. Broke his back, and about 9 other bones. Doesn't climb anymore. He lamented the current state of the tree industry, with companies charging for their unruly overhead (i.e., bucket trucks, chippers, insurance, and climbing line to hold themselves in trees).

This is why I tell clients I won't compete with bids from guys w/o insurance. At least they are less likely to have to clean me up from their front lawn.

Steven


----------



## treeman82 (Jun 15, 2004)

Is he related to McPeak's tree service?


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Jun 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NebClimber _
> * . Broke his back, and about 9 other bones. Doesn't climb anymore. He lamented the current state of the tree industry, with companies charging for their unruly overhead (i.e., bucket trucks, chippers, insurance, and climbing line to hold themselves in trees). *


Now that is one FLAT learning curve! 

Did you lament back about the reckless fools that give this industry such a bad name?


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Jun 18, 2004)

Dude, even if Im 6 feet up in an apple tree I will at least have a saddle on and tied in with a lanyard. The sad thing is that everyone thinks the bad stuff only happens to the "other guy" They scary thing is people get by with extremely unsafe practices and when the worst finally catches up with them they rule it out as a "Freak" accident. 

Kenn


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 18, 2004)

Four feet off the ground requires a lanyard.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Jun 19, 2004)

No Butch, according to ANSI Z133.1-2000, when a climber leaves the ground they must be secured. No more four foot freebies.

There is a very narrow exception for climbing close-branched trees that the owner of the company would exempt the climber from being safetied in. 

I can argue the point that there is no reason to free-climb. 

Tom


----------

